# Greg's Nuggets



## n0ugh7_zw (19/2/15)

I've had some interesting comments on some of my videos, and I feel that sharing my responses, might help some of the newer vapers understand certain things associated with vaping, and getting deeper down the rabbit hole as far as the hobby side of it goes. 

*That said, please do correct me, if you see any glaring errors!*


_As usual, Mods if i've placed this in the wrong spot, please move it_

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/2/15)

*Ray XXXXXX*
_Hi. I ordered Eleaf iStick 30W and waiting for it. So my plan for my istick is to get Plume Veil and build 1.0 ohm single coil. But im wondering how does 30w istick handles coils under 1 ohms? Maybe you have tried something under 1 ohm coil on istick?_


*Hi Ray, *
The iStick 30W fires down to 0.4 ohms. 

A thing to keep in mind, is that making big clouds depends on a lot of variables.
I'll list them in order of importance 

- Your inhale/exhale technique
- Your build
- Your wicking
- The VG ratio of your juice
- The amount of power you can deliver to your coils

You can make clouds that will surprise you as low as 13.5W with the right build in the right atty

This all said, 30W won't really cut it, in terms of things like cloud competitions, and serious cloud chasing. 

You can however get a damned satisfying vape from 30W!

There are basically 2 schools of thought with this kinda thing. 

*School 1*
Build a high resistance coil, and run more wattage to it, so that it gets to sub ohm temperatures. This allows for sub ohm performance, but with much larger coil surface area. Theoretically the larger surface area creates more vapor, and provides a smoother vaping experience. 

*School 2*
Build a low resistance coil, and run less wattage to it. Basically however you look at it, lower resistance coils use less wire (usually) and thus, actually require less power to get hot. so actually using this method gets you a significant improvement in battery life. 

To be honest, both schools of thought have their merits, I've done a ton of builds (50-60) on a bunch of different atomizers and tanks (13-14). I've had success with both methodologies, and many respectable clouds. 

Thats the beauty of these regulated devices, the resistance of your build becomes much less important. You can just play with the power and find a vape that makes you happy. 

The best thing about it, is that now these regulated devices are cheap enough, that people who are new to rebuilding can easily pick them up. It's so much better than the mech mods of the past, there are so many safety features built in. So hopefully we'll hear less sad stories about people blowing stuff up and setting things on fire. 

Anyway with all that said, I wish you many big tasty clouds with your iStick 30W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/2/15)

*Matthew XXXXXX*
I have an istick 20w with a plume veil rda clone and I can't seem to put dual coils on it I'm new to rdas and I don't have an ohm meter other than the build in on on my istick help me out I have 28g a1 kanthal what I'm using right now is a 2mm 14 wrap single coil I'm getting a 1.0 reading for ohms on my istick is that all the lower I can go with ohms on this device?

*Hi Matt, *
The iStick 20W doesn't really have the power to heat up all that wire. You'll, find that you'll get a much better vape, using it with single coil builds. 8 wraps around a 2mm rod should give you about 1.3 ohms. Your iStick 20W won't fire anything under 1 ohm

The iStick 30W fires down to 0.4 ohms, so it gives you a lot more flexibility. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

